# Manual de servicio Kenwood kr-794



## cancerverus266

hola estoy por meterle mano aun kenwood pero no encuentro el manual de servicio (no de forma gratuita) ya cuento con el stk que tenia de un cadáver anterior los transistores usare unos sustitutos trae b1470/d2222 y le pondré b1547/d2560 que últimamente estoy usando mucho jejeje. en fin aun no lo haré ya que estoy  terminando otro kenwood pero mientras tanto voy consiguiendo semiconductores de reemplazo u originales según sea el caso.
este equipo lo compre junto con un rca y un reproductor de cd kenwood por $400 devaluados pesos mexicanos.
en fin espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## cancerverus266

Soberbia o falta de memoria?
recuerdan cuando los hijos dan sus primeros pasos y agarran confianza pero después caminan confiados sobre una superficie irregular y zas sobece que duele.
Pues así me paso con este amplificador después de venir de lograr reparar 2, me dije este es pan comido y toma chango tu banana,esta es la historia.

Pues el amplificador prendía pero nada de audio,faltaba el voltaje de 13.5V  asi que dije a probar componentes,pero o sorpresa una vocecita me recordó oye hay un invento del hombre blanco que se llama fusible y este tiene dos por que no los revisas.
y sorpresa estaban volados desconecte el modulo de stk que al parecer usa estos voltajes, reemplace los fusibles y bingo, los transistores principales ya median bien el bias y demás yerbas.
Con el pecho inflado de orgullo y erguido como macho alfa que domina los amplificadores me dije este ya esta, así que retoque soldaduras cambie microswicht y.....  prendía y se apagaba solo.
yo que le hice.
Por ahora el V+ de la fuente principal se cae,el panel a encender indica muting flasheando y se apaga,la buena los transistores están a salvo los retire y la falla sigue,aun que no tengo el diagrama me guiare con el del kenwood anterior que repare ya que tiene muchas similitudes en esa etapa,aun que el problema esta en la fte verdad jejeje como me encanta entretenerme con esto. suerte y seguimos leyendonos,anexare fotos próximamente mi querida cruz digo hijo se echo mi celular (estoy convencido de que trae algo contra mi).


----------



## cancerverus266

Holas de nuevo foro este es el avance:
aun no tengo fotos por que no tengo celular pero ya medí y reemplazare el 70% de los electroliticos ya que la variación de su valor supera el 30% y en algunos casos el 50% (después de todo la metida de pata no fue tan mala)
cerámicos la variación no supera el 17% en su opinión se reemplazan o los dejarían.
semiconductores:
2sd2061 y 2sb1370 los reemplazare por que no alcanzan el hfe especificado en la hoja de datos
b1370 hfe min es de 100 y los 2 que trae apenas llegan a 50,
d2061 apenas llega a 45 de hfe estos forman parte de la fte de alimentación.
el d2061 lo consigo pero el b1370 no , anexo hojas de datos de los posibles reemplazos espero me puedan ayudar con los elegidos ya que aun no se de cual tengan en existencia en la tienda.
y por ahora párese ser todo aun falta por probar diodos y verificar resistencias para no tener diagrama voy bastante bien supongo

apaaaa voy a empezar la reparación muevo el puesto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dejaría los cerámicos y poliester.



cancerverus266 dijo:


> 2sd2061 y 2sb1370 los reemplazare por que no alcanzan el hfe especificado en la hoja de datos
> b1370 hfe min es de 100 y los 2 que trae apenas llegan a 50,



El problema de los transistores sería un hFe alto , no uno bajo y además depende de la corriente que emplee el instrumento de medición , deja esos transistores en paz  , sólo se cambian quemados , abiertos , en corto o con pérdidas !


----------



## cancerverus266

que bueno lo de los cerámicos por que no los consigo, de lo de la hfe lo comente por que la hoja de datos decía mínimo 100 en hfe me guie erróneamente por ese dato,  los dejare.
una pregunta como se manifiesta lo de perdidas en el transistor.
aprovechare para ir mañana por las piezas ya que mi esposa se quedara con el enano ya me urge salir y conversar sobre otra cosa que no sean conejos o gatos (se enfermo mi hijo mayor de varicela  pase 15 días encerrado y cuando dije soy libre zas,se enfermo el menor y estamos en los primeros 7 dias de los 15 que le dieron de cuarentena,y mi esposa  me va a dar un respiro mañana)podre conversar aun que sea de precios con otro adulto jejejejeje.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se miden a tester , preferentemente de aguja , cada juntura en un sentido deben dar 3/4 de conducción y en el otro sentido infinito , no conducir nada.

Enjoy your freedom


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno pues les comento el avance en este frente resulta que el stk que trae el equipo si funciona,había comprado uno nuevo por las dudas,pero al final encontré el pcb que había realizado para otro stk de esta serie y lo monte en ella y pues funciona bien a las salidas  trae .084 V en ambs canales y con +-25 volts funciono perfectamente.es el stk401-051 segun yo el que compre es original por que el pcb es de color canela no verde como vi que se menciona en el post de semiconductores falsificados

queda ver por que el fusible que esta en la alimentación de este integrado estaba volado/quemado.

alguien tiene le diagrama?


----------



## cancerverus266

pues resulta que al parecer el amplificador funciona con los reemplazos lo probé breve mente por que resulta que las salidas de +- 13.5  daban 22.5 así que  al parecer me eche los operacionales y un tc al primer arreglo de transistores le deberían llegar  +-13.5 pero le llegaban 22.5 volts (eso lo pensé después de un rato) conecte directamente  un cable a la entrada del amplificador y breve mente tocándolo con el dedo párese que amplifica no lo probé mas por que como dije le llegaban mas de 13.5v

si el la etapa de +- 13.5 es a transistor debo suponer que el diodo es de 13.5 correcto? mas vale preguntar.

alguien tiene el diagrama?

alguna idea de por que no funciono el regulador
de momento no tengo el celular funcionando mañana anexare fotos,por el momento seria esotericamente la asesoría
seguimos leyendonos


----------



## hellfire4

Veo difícil que aparezca el manual de servicio y/o diagrama sin pagar (un alma generosa lo subió en face por el 2013, pero el enlace esta caído), pero bueno, tampoco es tanto, piden 5 dólares por el  y tenerlo podría marcar la diferencia, o bueno, hacen una vaquita sino entre los interesados . Como que a veces para hacer las cosas bien, es mejor invertir en los elementos adecuados . O seguir esperando, aunque no sé, uno en yoreparo lo pidio por el 2011, y hasta la fecha no recibió respuesta


----------



## cancerverus266

el problema no es pagar si no que te manden lo que es,y mas si viene de los gringos,
offtopic
una ves ya hace muchos años compre unos dvd´s unos venían de china y otros de los gringos fue por ebay en fin los gringos se hicieron conejos hasta pague un mediador todo para que los huleros de ebay salieran con la jalada de que no podían hacer nada (entonces por que carambas me dijeron que tenia que pagar un mediador que no servia para nada)en fin los de china me olvide de ellos dada la experiencia anterior, y un día sorpresa aquí están tus dvd´s (los de china,los gringos siguen sin enviarlos y el trumpas dice que los mexicanos somo ladrones le a de sangrar el hocico cada mañana al tullido mental ) si alguien sabe de un sitio confiable donde pueda asegurar la entrega no vaya a ser que manden el archivo cerrado (que no pueda copiarlo a mi antojo ya que es un hecho que lo subiría al foro avísenme por fa.

supuestamente esta en esta pagina me di de alta y todo el rollo pero al final no me deja descargarlo
solicito kenwood kr-594 kr-794 - AYUDA EN REPARACIONES - SERVICE MANUAL - SCHEMATICS - INFORMACION TÉCNICA - Audio Profesional - DTForuM


----------



## hellfire4

Um, si, le comprendo colega, y la verdad es que no tengo nada concreto (menudo garrón haber pagado en ese lugar y que no le dejen descargarlo  ), en fin, de momento le publique un comentario y hasta le envie un mensaje en facebook al alma generosa que lo subió, dado que esta caído el enlace, y ya que a vista que parece ser un veterano en eso de la electrónica (más concretamente por lo que pública en face), le avise de este sitio. Esperemos que haya suerte, y sino vuelvo, señal que no. Saludos


----------



## cancerverus266

Pues me aventé a pagarlo en ésta página

Manuals-In-Pdf.com: Service Manuals, Owner's Manuals, Repair Manuals, Operating Instructions

Según un par de horas para descargarlo, aun que  según ellos no pasa de 24 hrs .

Había otra página en la que costaba 2 dls menos y se podía descargar inmediatamente pero había una advertencia en la misma. Ya llevó 1 1/2 hrs  y aún no envían el enlace quedan 22 1/2 hrs (lo que me tiene en ascuas es que según es en formato pdf) espero no estén escaneando bit por bit , en fin les contaré en un ratote cómo me fue. aún no llega  jajajaj inches gringos  bueno mas se perdió en la guerra y nadie dijo nada  aún les faltan unas horas del plazo ya les diré si definitivamente llegó o no.

Una pregunta en el circuito de bias la menor corriente circula con el preset al máximo o al mínimo? Les pregunto por que al conectar inicialmente el amplificador (y sin saber cual es la corriente que llevaba) al inicio coloqué el preset a la mitad, pero medía .171 V  en ambos canales , la serie encendía algo así que apagué y giré en sentido de las manecillas ambos y bajó (ya se aquí es dónde alguien dice medirlo así sabrás y eso hice pero mi multimetro que ya no ve llegar la jubilación mide puras cosas raras ya casi lo cambio) y para evitar que la serie prenda como loca me atrevo a preguntarles lo anterior expuesto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si se corta rompe el preset el transistor se satura y es el mínimo Bias ¿ Te sirve ?


----------



## cancerverus266

aaaaa mande jajajaja en definida mejor con manzanitas por cierto avemus diagrama y como dicen por ahí aquitaaaa
ahora si me cumplieron los gringos
 a ver entendí esto

lo siento se que  aquí el mínimo esfuerzo no esta permitido se que tiene que ver con el divisor por lo que entiendo el preset controla la cantidad de corriente que entra en la base, al decir se satura tendría que ver con lo que me comentaste del clase B 
 entonces seria el máximo valor en el preset para el mínimo bias. correcto?

de momento les dejo el manual ya que no se onde tengo la cabeza que no doy pie con bola y deje este ampli por que me desespero,estoy terminando de cambiar capacitores a otro que no subí al foro pero que estoy por terminar(la imagen viene del manual de ese amplificador ka-994 sip tambien de kenwood,lo bueno del armado es que no requiere trabajo intelectual solo manual y para distraerse de los problemas va bien)

suerte seguimos leyéndonos


----------



## DOSMETROS

cancerverus266 dijo:


> entonces seria el máximo valor en el preset para el mínimo bias. correcto?




Máxima resistencia , máxima conducción , menor biass 

Te felicito por el diagrama , mañana le echaré un vistazo


----------



## cancerverus266

Gracias Dosmetros y postearé el 994 en otro post por que tengo unas dudas y de paso el estreno del multimetro por que ya jubile al que tenía, terminando ese retomo éste ya con diagrama.

Regulador de +- 13.5v ya funciona solo que me da +-16v. Pregunta los diodos D31 y 32 establecen el voltaje de +-13.5V correcto? Pero según el diagrama son del 16V estos zeners (HZS16NB2, 15.3 A 15.92v según hoja de datos ) yo había entendido que este zener debía ser del voltaje que uno quiere a la salida pero le hice caso al diagrama,aclaro no estoy colocando los 5 integrados nuevos (1 tc9164, 4njm4565 y 1 tc9213)
al colocarlos bajara el voltaje o cambio los zener por unos de 13.5V?
no había de medio what así que le puse  de 1 watt los zener.(esto afecta lo del voltaje?)



Seguimos leyéndonos


----------



## cancerverus266

pues a  modo de duda le cambie los zener por unos de  15v y me sigue dando 16 jejeje creo es por el operacional que se reajusta para ese voltaje correcto o equivocado? 
si conecto el resto de integrados se quemarían ya que todos especifican trabajar a +-15v,lo pregunto por que el operacional que esta en el regulador se auto alimenta del mismo regulador y no se a quemado tal ves sea suerte no se mejor preguntar.

leyendo un poco sin enterder del todo encontre la formula de Vsal=1+(r1/r2)Vref, aplicando los valores del diagrama sin tomar encuenta la resistencia en la base de los transistores (supongo que es para limitar la corriente que les llega) me salen 9.08 volts que tampoco me corresponde con los  mencionados +-13.5V


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá con zeners de 12 V


----------



## cancerverus266

Es puente por acá así que lo probé con un zener de 13V y nada, siguen los 16V en la salida, me recuerda al chiste de la segunda guerra mundial donde decían que no importara como armaran el bocho o escarabajo siempre salia un tanque.
Cual es el papel de d33 (entiendo que es una referencia de 5.6V correcto) en este regulador.
En definitiva no se que mas hacer.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahora lo vi mejor  , el D33 que es un zener que fija la tensión del comparador  IC6

Medí que tensión hay en D33


----------



## cancerverus266

tengo 5.5v el diagrama indica que lleva un zener de 5.6v


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cancerverus266 dijo:


> pues a modo de duda le cambie los zener por unos de 15v y me sigue dando 16 jejeje creo es por el operacional que se reajusta para ese voltaje correcto o equivocado?


Estas desafiando la fisica. Si un AO se alimenta con 15V JAMAS puede dar 16V de salida!!!


----------



## cancerverus266

pensando que me había ejecutado el AO con ese voltaje lo cambie por otro 4558 y todo sigue igual y es esa la razón por la que no e puesto los nuevos ic que compre hasta solucionar esa parte.
en caso de no poder solucionar ese problema sera suficiente con una fte externa de +-12v (1.5v menos de lo especificado) a supuesta mente 1,25 amp es china,seguiré tratando de dejar el circuito que tiene solo lo comento en caso de que no sea posible.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que viene de una tensión de 36,9 V  , el operacional compara esas dos tensiones de 5,6 y 5,6 y la salida maneja al transistor Q26 via el otro zener de 14V


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno después de contestar todas las dudas de mi hijo (ni mi mujer me hace tantas preguntas )respecto a por que razón tengo sus colores y de una advertencia de no acabármelos ( se quedo todo el tiempo vigilandome hasta que se los di)por que los usa en su escuela y su maestra se enoja si no los lleva .
salio esto


no veo lo que me comenta dosmetro según yo el regualador se alimenta de +26.5 (azul) y -27 (amarillo), el voltaje mas cercano es de -29.4 que sale de q26 ahí llegan 58.4 o me perdí
pd al inicio este amplificador tenia volado el fusible de ese rectificador y no aparecían los 13.5v.
este lo arme para ver todo lo que se pudo haber quemado por tener mas del voltaje especificado


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que tensión máxima soportan los operacionales del pre  ?

P.D.: Me parece que IC6 mide corriente a través de R144 y apagaría el +-14V


----------



## cancerverus266

según hoja de datos +-15v al igual que el tc9213,los anteriores que traía pasaron a mejor vida por no percatarme de ese detalle los nuevos  ne5532 en algunas hojas de datos dicen +-16v y en otras +-15v ,el detalle esta en el tc que no aguanta mas de 15v, el tc9164 no encontré la hoja de datos pero por la poca información que encontré entendí que aun que se trabaje en fte simétrica internamente hace la conversión a fte simple aquí si no se si interprete bien la información.
los integrados viejos los probe con una conmutada de +-12 y se protegía la fte de ahí que los reemplazare

ahora de acuerdo a los colores en el diagrama no queme nada mas que 4 xra15218 (creo igual al ba15218),1 tc9213 (si lo consegui aun falta ver si no es falso),1 tc9164 (lo consegui smd falta acerle el adaptador)

tengo fe de que queda ya que los amplificadores anteriores ya no daban nada por ellos  y gracias a ustedes salieron andando nuevamente.

tomare voltajes,no lo había hecho por que no sabia si aguantaría el 4558 con los +-16v de alimentación el tiempo necesario para la toma de las lecturas.

entonces no tiene relación con q26 por que yo entendí que esa es una fte aparte.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Empecemos de nuevo , tenés +26,5 V en celeste y -27V en amarillo , Q27 y Q28 junto con los díodos zener D31 y D32  forman las fuentes reguladas de +- 13,8V

Hete aqui que  el ánodo de Z31 debería tener  -1,9 V proveniente del comparador IC6 1/1 

Así que la tensión final (13,8V) será Vz - 1,9V + 0,65V de la juntura de Q27

*Verificá ese -1,9V en la positiva y ese +1,5V en la negativa *


----------



## cancerverus266

ok,lamento no subir aun las mediciones estaba checando donde alimentan esos voltajes a las otras placas.
CN4=control de tonos  desconectado desde el inicio.
CN6 y 7 modulo de sorround/central también desconectado desde el inicio.
WH4 modulo de radio también desconectado desde el inicio.
pues realizare las mediciones con calma ya que afortunadamente los módulos que los usan no están conectado,solo el par diferencial del amplificador pero creo que si aguanta los 16v durante las pruebas correcto.

me quiero volver chango

alguien arriba me ama o por lo menos me tiene consideración les cuento:
-Pues el IC7 que es un regulador de 12V da a su entrada 25V y a la salida 19V por suerte el modulo de radio que usa ese voltaje solamente no esta conectado por ese lado es reemplazarlo (se suponía que era nuevo).
-D32 anodo=-15.8, catodo=-2.8
-D31 anodo=-9.9,  catodo= 2.7
-T5 de IC6=5.5
-T6 de IC6=6.3v

entradas en +-25v 

todas la mediciones con la serie puesta.

e el caso del IC7 las 3 resistencias de 680 son para aumentar la corriente?


----------



## DOSMETROS

cancerverus266 dijo:


> -Pues el IC7 que es un regulador de 12V da a su entrada 25V y a la salida 19V por suerte el modulo de radio que usa ese voltaje solamente no esta conectado por ese lado es reemplazarlo (se suponía que era nuevo).



En vacío ¿? Ponele una carga de 100 Ohms y volvé a medir.



cancerverus266 dijo:


> En el caso del IC7 las 3 resistencias de 680 son para aumentar la corriente?



No , nada que ver con IC7  ; R139 , R140 , R141 y también R153 y R155 están para aliviar los transistores Q27 y Q28  , fijate que están en paralelo y por eso en vacío se te sube la tensión


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cancerverus266 dijo:


> los nuevos ne5532 en algunas hojas de datos dicen +-16v y en otras +-15v


No se cual datasheet viste, pero los NE5532 son de los pocos AO que soportan +/-22V


----------



## cancerverus266

entonces conecto todo junto ?
los ne5532 los usare en lugar de los xra15218 estos pasaron a mejor vida

osea que estoy metiendo la pata desde el inicio
ejem ejem ok este es un momento bastante incomodo.
sobra decirles que mi esposa vio mi exprecion mientras leía sus mensajes y solo atino a decir "ahora que hiciste" y yo nada nada

pues coloque la carga como me indicaste y ok todo entra en rango los 12v y los +-13.8V,bueno supongo que debo regresar el zener de 16V y retirar el de 13V que le puse

realmente estoy muy muy pero muy apenado con ustedes por hacerles perder el tiempo,lo menos que puedo hacer es ofrecerles una disculpa

armare todo completo y comento


----------



## cancerverus266

puessss ya funciona o casi el audio se escucha hasta que le subes casi todo y si desactivas/activas las bocinas no se escucha hasta que le vuelves a subir por hoy lo dejo aquí mañana grabo un vídeo para que se aprecie mejor la falla,en este momento mis changos hacen mas ruido que no se escucharía el vídeo


----------



## cancerverus266

pues esta es la falla





y esta son las mediciones
Q37 e=9.2v , c=.64v, b=8.6v
Q5   b=.061v
Q7   b=.084v
Q9   e=57.7v, c=40v, b=57.3v
Q11 e=57.8v, c=1.14v, b=57.1v
Q13 e=59v, c=1.15v, b=59v

Q38 e=9.2v, c=.63v, b=8.6v
Q6   b=.052
Q8   b=.056
Q10 e=57.8v, c=39.8v, b=57.2v
Q12 e=57.9v, c=1.14v, b=57.3v 
Q14 e=59v, c=1.16v, b=58.8

esta completamente armado .


----------



## DOSMETROS

O sea que el volumen funciona al revés ?  . . .  además que queda cancelado si desactivás y volvés a activar parlantes ?


----------



## cancerverus266

el volumen es de esos que le das vueltas y vueltas y no tiene tope,y el audio se deja de oír cuando desactivo/activo y en otras ocasiones se escucha distorsionado, o a veces un canal distorsionado y bajo y el otro normal y viceversa.
todo conectado no se escucha hasta que llego a mas de 30 y de 30 a 20 se escucha un canal y el otro no y después de 20 se escuchan ambos.

probé de forma externa por etapas apoyado con otro amplificador, para ver si la era algún elemento intermedio fui probando por etapas hasta llegar a  C37 y C38 que fue donde tome la salida para el amplificador externo no hubo ese detalle del audio funciona el control de tonos,sube y baja normal,desactivo/activo y se escucha incluso con el volumen del amplificador muy bajo (lo veras en el vídeo).

y el detalle del sintonizador que aparece en el segundo vídeo






C41 y 42 son los que traía el equipo,básicamente no cambie ninguno de los capacitores de la etapa amplificadora,y tiene los reemplazos.
ktc3206 en reemplazo del c2632
ktc1024 en reemplazo del a1124 
este 794 usaba los mismos que el 994 el cual gracias a ustedes sigue funcionando (con los reemplazos mencionados),tuve que usar esos por que ya no conseguí los que trae originalmente.


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno teniendo una mañana mas o menos tranquila le metí mano de nuevo baje,abrí y limpie el relevador pensando que iría por ese lado y nada, o casi les contare al final por que.

pensé tendrá que ver Q1,Q2 y Q3 del mute lo descarte por que en la prueba con la etapa de potencia externa no se presento el problema planteado.

que tanto influyen las diferencias de voltaje en los puntos de medición ejemplo bases de Q5,6,7, y 8 que deberían ser 0 y tienen .05, o los colectores de Q11,12,13 y14 que deberían ser 1.2 y tengo 1.14-1.16v, 

lo que no entiendo es la función de Q29,30,31,32 y 34 toman la señal de los colectores de Q11,12,13 y14 ,siguiendo el diagrama  van a la señal de100/70 supongo que es una especie de señal de conmutación para el voltaje?


pd de este intento salio que a bajo volumen el radio se escucho bien pensé no se como pero se soluciono  y se me ocurrió subirle y se escucho como cuanto esta el potenciometro sucio y le subes y después el tono que se escucha en el segundo vídeo,un síntoma del que no me había percatado antes.
 en fin empezare de momento avanzare un poco en la reparación del pcb del tecnics para relajarme de este condenado.
seguimos leyéndonos pues


----------



## cancerverus266

OREMOS  hermanos el amplificador prodigo a regresado ,demos gracias a TOSHIBA que en su inmensa sabiduría nos dio los semiconductores(bueno parte de ellos)

aquí va resulta que probé los otros canales (central y sorround) los cuales también llevan un tc9213 y esos funcionan bien desactivando y activando,así que le regrese su tc viejo y sorpresa me daba el mismo zumbido que el radio ahora en todos lados,la solución un nuevo nuevo (o casi)tc9213,la mala hermanos que tuvo que ser donado por un hermano mayor de este,un kenwood krv9030 que si bien lo adquirí para tomar piezas no mas de verlo me dieron ganas de repararlo y esa era la idea hasta este problema,  tome su tc9213 y puse mi mano sobre el y  empieza a escucharse desde 60 el amplificador  y funciona normal.
espero encontrar uno sin remedio que tenga el integrado para que con su ayuda de ustedes fieles asistentes a este foro pueda traer del hades al donante.(tiene la placa de volumen partida ,el transformador de stanby lo quisieron rehacer pero lo hicieron y perdonando la exprecion con las nalgas ya les subiré fotos).

de hecho donara los capacitores para un technicsen fin lo probare y les comento

no pretendo burlarme de ninguna religión solo que termine inspirado


----------



## cancerverus266

por cierto olvide mencionarles en definitiva no comprar semiconductores en ag electronica salen muy mal,para los que están en el df en mexico.

y sigue funcionando sin problemas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné ese dato en : Componentes electrónicos falsificados


----------



## cancerverus266

jejeje aquí cerrando hilos,pues agradezco su tiempo y ayuda en la terminación de este amplificador, quedo de lujo y con todas sus bocinas se escucha,al menos para mi de fabula seguimos leyéndonos foro.


----------



## fidel123

cancerverus266 dijo:


> hola estoy por meterle mano aun Kenwood pero no encuentro el manual de servicio (no de forma gratuita) ya cuento con el stk que tenia de un cadáver anterior los transistores usare unos sustitutos trae b1470/d2222 y le pondré b1547/d2560 que últimamente estoy usando mucho jejeje. en fin aun no lo haré ya que estoy  terminando otro Kenwood pero mientras tanto voy consiguiendo semiconductores de reemplazo u originales según sea el caso.
> este equipo lo compre junto con un rca y un reproductor de cd Kenwood por $400 devaluados pesos mexicanos.
> en fin espero puedan ayudarme.



Hola, buenas noches, primero agradecerte que hayas subido el manual. Yo estoy ahorita con Kenwood del mismo modelo que tu estabas publicación, el problema que tengo que es que también no tiene sonido o si se le sube mucho  apenas si se escucha pegando el oído a la bocina, indagando siguiendo el sonido junto con el diagrama, encontré que le puedo meter señal de audio en ves de los rca de CD u otras entradas se puede inyectar el audio en el transistor Q2 para el lado derecho y en el Q1 para el lado izquierdo y desde ahí si suena fuerte pero el volumen no se puede controlar, entonces mi sospecha es en el integrado Toshiba tc9213p, si tiene los voltajes de 13 V y -13 V pero no tiene el voltaje de 5 V en el pin 10, mi pregunta es : podría ser que esté fallando ese integrado o será otro componente que no permite que le lleguen esos 5 V. Gracias. De antemano muchas gracias y pueda ayudarme con alguna sugerencia, saludos.


----------



## cancerverus266

Creo vienen 2 tc en ese amplificador, si es asi, intercambialos, lo pude reemplazar pero fue de otro kenwood que ya no funciono.los "nuevos"
al menos por aca no sirven.
En cuanto al voltaje, revisa la fuente que los proporciona, asi como los filtros asociados a ella.
A de casualidad si conectaste los puentes que van en la parte trasera, si no estan no se escuchara.
Esta es la seccion.


----------



## fidel123

cancerverus266 dijo:


> Creo vienen 2 tc en ese amplificador, si es asi, intercambialos, lo pude reemplazar pero fue de otro kenwood que ya no funciono.los "nuevos"
> al menos por aca no sirven.
> En cuanto al voltaje, revisa la fuente que los proporciona, asi como los filtros asociados a ella.
> A de casualidad si conectaste los puentes que van en la parte trasera, si no estan no se escuchara.
> Esta es la seccion.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 270265


Hola, gracias por su respuesta, no esté modelo kr-794 no tiene dos tc9213, solo he visto uno. Perdon no entendí bien, dice que los tc9213 nuevos no funcionan? Ya mande a pedir unos de china, no salieron caros, espero si funcinen, aquí en Chiapas no lo encuentro ni usado. Tambien otra falla que apanas note es que no se descargan los capacitores de la fuente cuando pago el aparato y desconecto, solo los de Hv los otros de Lv si descargan bien. Desmonte los capacitores y revisé, si están bien.


----------



## cancerverus266

Yo compre los tc en ag electrónica (no te recomiendo comprar ahí) según nuevos pero la falla empeoraba, así que compre un kenwood descompuesto literalmente sin remedio y de ahí obtuve 3 tc, coloque el que necesitaba y listo problema resuelto.

Lo de los capacitores deja reviso, en cuanto pueda destapo el equipo y te digo pero creo que es normal.

Si los compraste de china no sabría decirte, pero si te funcionaron, déjalo por escrito por si a alguien mas le sirve la información hay una pagina de proveedores aquí, si puedes anexar al proveedor para que los demás puedan usarlo estaría mejor.

Una disculpa por tardar en responderte


----------



## fidel123

cancerverus266 dijo:


> Yo compre los tc en ag electrónica (no te recomiendo comprar ahí) según nuevos pero la falla empeoraba, así que compre un kenwood descompuesto literalmente sin remedio y de ahí obtuve 3 tc, coloque el que necesitaba y listo problema resuelto.
> 
> Lo de los capacitores deja reviso, en cuanto pueda destapo el equipo y te digo pero creo que es normal.
> 
> Si los compraste de china no sabría decirte, pero si te funcionaron, déjalo por escrito por si a alguien mas le sirve la información hay una pagina de proveedores aquí, si puedes anexar al proveedor para que los demás puedan usarlo estaría mejor.
> 
> Una disculpa por tardar en responderte


Hola muchas gracias por tu respuesta, apenas hace unos días me llegaron los tc9213 de china. Sí funcinan, ya pude controlar el volumen. Pero me encontre con otra cosa que no sabia, no es un problema pero me hizo dar unas vueltas más por no saber. Ya controlaba el volumen y si le inyectaba la señal de entrada desde el cn4 si ya salía bien y ya funcionaba el volumen, pero desde los RCA no salía. Viendo el manual de servicio y el manual de usuario, vi que se les tiene que poner unos shorting pins o puentes de cortos circuito que no traía en las entradas de adaptador para que salga el sonido (lo mensiono por si alguien le pasa también) y le adapte unos alambres de cobre por lo pronto. Ya no me concentre en el asunto de los capacitores, porque parece que sí es normal, funcina bien ya. Afortunadamente si funciona bien la tarjeta del stk no le tuve que hacer nada. Sobre los tc9213 solo vi un vendendor que los tenía, te vende 5 por unos 70 pesos más el envío por aliexpress. Usé uno que si funcionó, solo es poner el nombre del integrado en aliexpress y sale quien lo vende. Saludos


----------



## Rodo Alberti

Buenas tarde amigos del foro.

Me llego un equipo de este modelo y tengo algunos problemas con el encendido, activa el rele y se apaga, lo conecte en serie con un foco y no me da corto.

Me pueden asesorar a ver como probar la fuente desconectando las partes mas sensibles de este equipo (stk,d2222,etc), ya que soy de la Ciudad de Mexico y he visto , gracias a sus aportes que en algunos lugares no se consiguen refacciones de buena calidad.

Les agradezco el apoyo de antemano.


Saludos


----------



## cancerverus266

Retira el modulo del stk (descarga los capacitores antes y después de instalar/retirar el modulo)y pruebas, si aun persiste el problema, revisa los transistores de salida. para ver si no están en corto, este seria el primer paso pero, yo no retire el stk durante las pruebas y me lo eche, por eso te sugerí que lo retiraras primero.
Si todo esta bien en la etapa de potencia revisa en busca de soldaduras frías, el stk chécalo con las hojas de datos para que revises las salidas, suerte y avisa si requieres mas ayuda
Prueba en sgemx, hasta donde e comprado aun tienes buenos semiconductores (excepto reguladores esos si no los compres ahí).
Están en la calle de aldaco o puedes hacer un pedido y por módicos $50 pesos te los entregan en cualquier estación del metro.


----------



## Rodo Alberti

Muchas gracias Cancerverus266.

Retire el Stk y me dispuse a buscar parte por parte. Ya encontre 4 diodos  (1 en corto y 3 abiertos). Buscando en AGE lectronica, solo tienen los reemplazos, porque me imagino que en SGE no los manejan.
Te paso el dato de los diodos, y  ver si me pueden recomendar algun sustituto para ellos.

Diodo HSS104a  (d21, d22, d19, d20)

Voy revisando componente por componente, porque al inicio no me daba el voltaje 1.2 en las bases de los transistores de potencia, al cambiar algunos transistores que adquiri en AG, fue cuando ya me apagaba el equipo, a la segura mejor voy paso a paso. Espero no encontrar mas problemas con los integrados.

De antemano muchas gracias y les seguire comentando y pidiendo asesoria.


----------



## cancerverus266

En ag ni de chiste compres semiconductores, ellos en mi opinión solo sirven para resistencias y condensadores, y demás cosas pequeñas.
Tendrás que revisar todo si, como entendí usaste transistores comprados en ag, los diodos desmóntalos y pruébalos, cualquier diodo rápido te servirá como reemplazo, aquí en este post me recomendaron unos, checale.


----------



## Rodo Alberti

Está bien , trataré de buscar lo que vaya resultando de algunos otros equipos. 

Buenas Tardes  cancerverus266, tengo una consulta, espero me puedas ayudar.

Que Transistores colocaste en Q13 y Q14?
Refiriendo al amigo Cancerverus266... ¡¡¡Tambien me quiero volver chango!!!

Tengo un voltaje de -48 Volts rondando en el circuito y no logro encontrar el origen.

No me aparece el 1.2V y en su lugar me manda los -47 o 48 V.

Seguimos en linea.


----------



## cancerverus266

Coloque los que tenia el amplificador, en cuanto a las preguntas no tengo inconveniente en responderlas, pero no deberías hacerlas a alguien en especifico, ya que puede haber alguien mas que pueda ayudarte, recuerda es un foro y hay muchos colaborando en el.

Según recuerdo, también no me coincidían algunas mediciones, pero me e encontrado con algunos errores en diferentes manuales de servicio, así que revisa bien y conecta todo cuando realices pruebas.


----------



## Rodo Alberti

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. 

analizando la pregunta, tienes razon, no debo personalizar la ayuda.

He visto que hay algunas mediciones que no coinciden con la logica, por asi decirlo.

Donde conseguiste tus reemplazos de xra y 4580??


----------



## cancerverus266

Los xra, son amplificadores operacionales dobles, podría decirse que cualquier operacional doble para audio le queda, ambos los conseguí en Sgemx


----------



## cancerverus266

fidel123 podrias poner en especifico el proveedor  que te proporciono los tc, en aliexpress pues hay muchos, pero a ti te funciono ese en especifico, por favor.


----------



## Rodo Alberti

Buenas Amigos, aca seguimos con la reparacion del Kenwood.

Cancerverus266 ya me dio audio en los frontales, le cambie los transistores los cuales adquiri en SGE, gracias por la recomendacion y sugerencia.

Ahora tengo la duda con el STK401-051, ya que a momentos da audio, lo he buscado en las casas de electronica de Rep. Salvador (CdMx, México) pero no lo he podido encontrar, me han sugerido cambiarlo por el STK401-040, estoy en proceso de verificar si es viable ese cambio, ya que los watts que maneja son menos con respecto al 051.

Alguien me podria orientar en como probar si es el STK o pudiera ser el Tc9213 el cual viene en ese modulo.

Por cierto me aventure a pedir esos TC9213 desde China, respondiendo a Cancerverus266, abajo te dejo la referencia de donde los pedi y quiero pensar que Fidel123 tambien los mando a pedir con el mismo proveedor.

Les pido me sugieran si seria viable mandar a pedir tambien es STK desde China,  ya que la pagina de Aliexpress, en varios proveedores dice que son originales, seria una buena inversion hacer la prueba y mandarlo pedir??


Proveedor     TC9213




Gracias por la atencion prestada, y seguimos en el camino de la reparacion.


----------



## fidel123

cancerverus266 dijo:


> fidel123 podrias poner en especifico el proveedor  que te proporciono los tc, en aliexpress pues hay muchos, pero a ti te funciono ese en especifico, por favor.


Hola bueno yo los compre por aliexpress atrves de la aplicación y solo me salio un solo vendedor (shenzhenYida Store). Una cosa, yo no uso el aparato en volumen alto, en lo personal no me gustan los aparatos de grandes potencias, no se si funcinando de forma normal, fuencione bien el integrado. Si gustas tambien te puedo enviar uno solo paga el envío y buscar la manera de hacerlo por otro medio, pero por cual medio para no infrigir las reglas del foro.


----------



## cancerverus266

Para el stk, búscalo en el, ayúdame con el numero es el local donde hay como 2 mini kioscos en el pasillo, hasta el fondo hay un local que llaman el ultimo recurso, a la izquierda, hay un local que venden pilas e integrados, antes de la pandemia compre todavía unos stk originales en ese local, según yo, los originales tiene el pcb de color canela y no verde claro como los piratas.

En cuanto a ratos da audio, te recomendaría desmontar el integrado y probarlo en una placa externa, la que recomienda el fabricante jala bien, al menos así probé yo el stk.

Se agradece la info del tc y prueba primero reemplazando el tc que va con el stk

seguimos leyendonos


----------



## Rodo Alberti

Buenas a todos.

Cancerverus266 ya pregunte en ese local y me dicen que no lo tienen, pregunte en Samo y ahi me venden uno compatible, pero creo que seria mejor encontrar el que viene señalado.

Con respecto a los Tc, sigo a la espera de que lleguen, segun mi guia ya llegaron al pais, solo espero la entrega.

Como es que se prueba el integrado en la placa externa, me podran asesorar un poco de favor.


----------



## cancerverus266

En samo te la debo , si lo he visto pero no he comprado ahí, arma el circuito que viene en la hoja de datos y así verificaras que funciona, puedes hacerlo en el protoboard solo es para probar , yo tenia uno ya armado con el pcb del fabricante y por eso lo probé externamente.

Mencionas que a ratos da audio, no creo que esté fallando el integrado, esos o funcionan o no funcionan.

Disculpa la tardanza, estaba ocupado con lo de los hijos, avisame si te puedo ayudar en algo.


----------



## Rodo Alberti

Despues de larga espera, por fin llegaron.
Ahora solo falta el STK.


----------

